# Joerg Gloveshot Design Challenge



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

After shooting the Gloveshot for a few months now, I have to say it is a great design, especially for anyone who has trouble with stress problems in their wrist or fingers while holding a "normal" slingshot. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in working with the design so that others would be able to take advantage of it. I did ask Joerg if this was OK with him and he said to go ahead with it.
There may be people out there who have quit shooting because of the pain that "normal" slingshots cause them. I think it would be a fantastic thing to experiment with slingshots to help others to enjoy our sport.
I'm not saying that it should be a gloveshot per say, but a design that has the potential to allow people with a handicap to shoot a slingshot.
So what do you think?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a great idea Smitty! Hopefully somebody will come up with some further refinements!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Smitty, the way how this could work is to make the gloveshot out of wood, so people can easily make it at home.

I would use laminated wood boards and cut out two L-shaped side parts. One leg of the L would be the fork and the other one would be attachment for the hand brace. The fork tip would be rounded and grooved, for Over The Top style band arrangement.

Then, a piece of thick round wood (maybe 1.5" diameter) would be used as a grip. Solid wood screws would be used to attach the side parts to the grip, maybe with additional wood glue for stability.

The leather strap would be attached with a shorter, strong wood screw as well. I recommend hex headed screws so you can tighten them firmly.

I believe this could be made within a couple of hours. No welding, just woodwork.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, that is awfully cool! I am gonna make one!


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

BB Slinger posted this on the Flickr group a while back if that helps!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yeah! Even I can now work on this out of wood now. Thanks Joerg and Jules! I am hoping we can come up with some that handicapped folks can get from us to see if they can actually hold a slingshot and have the same fun as the rest of us are having.


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Part of my design(s)take almost all the strain off the wrist by creating a "pivot point". The contact with the hand is simply a pivot point and transfers the strain to the forearm, the forearm tension straps holding 90% of the pull weight. Kind of a "yin yang" sort of thing. This would work only with a longer forearm brace, and may involve increasing the height of the forks a tad if tension is not sufficient.

This way,even someone with NO fingers on one hand (or hand for that matter) could still participate in slingin'. A push-pull tension is a the main anchor for slingshot.

I built a 75LB pull slingshot once and this was the only way I could pull it without excess strain on hand and wrist.

Nice thread.



smitty said:


> After shooting the Gloveshot for a few months now, I have to say it is a great design, especially for anyone who has trouble with stress problems in their wrist or fingers while holding a "normal" slingshot. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in working with the design so that others would be able to take advantage of it. I did ask Joerg if this was OK with him and he said to go ahead with it.
> There may be people out there who have quit shooting because of the pain that "normal" slingshots cause them. I think it would be a fantastic thing to experiment with slingshots to help others to enjoy our sport.
> I'm not saying that it should be a gloveshot per say, but a design that has the potential to allow people with a handicap to shoot a slingshot.
> So what do you think?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool... I hope more ideas keep coming in to add to the great ones we have.


----------

